# Please help me with taming two budgies



## Hmichelle (Dec 17, 2016)

Ok so i have had my budgies Emerald and leaf for almost a year and i haven't been able to tame them dispite all the google research I've done. And as of today i got them a bigger cage to see if it helps (since they have scally feet and im worried since i cant afford taking them to the vet, but that's another story). Anyways they both get along well but I want to tame them so i can apply some medicines my local pet store recomended. So any tips or something that can help me tame my budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You need to set up an emergency fund so you will have the proper resources to care for your budgies when they are in need of Avian Medical care. See the link I've marked in red below.

Scaly mites should be treated with Scatt which you can purchase on-line.
Scatt from Vetafarm for treating air sac mites and scaly face
ladygouldianfinch.com - SCATT

With regard to Taming and Bonding - please refer to the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

Your first priority is ensuring your budgies are in good health :thumbsup: 

Scaley mites need to be treated right away to ensure that they don't spread and get worse. Can you post a photo of their feet so we can confirm the mites?

Also, taming isn't a simple matter of following instructions you read off of the Internet. It's important that as you work with them, you do so slowly and at a pace they are comfortable with.  After they have been treated for the mites, you can start to work with them again. Meanwhile, start the first step of gaining their trust by just sitting by their cage for long periods of time to read or work. This will help them get used to your presence. After they proceed with their daily activities even when you're sitting next to them and appear calm, you can proceed to placing your hand on the outside of the cage, and when they are comfortable with that (which could take anywhere from two days to several weeks) then you can place your hand right in the entrance of the cage, then on the cage bottom, then slightly closer, &etc. 

As mentioned above, the forums have a great many resources to help you through this journey as well as to keep you updated on the very best practices for taming budgies 

Be sure to read through everything, and if you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help  

We hope to meet Leaf and Emerald soon! hoto: 

Keep us posted on their condition, I hope they are able to be cured soon. 

Best of luck! :wave:


----------



## Hmichelle (Dec 17, 2016)

These are their feet at the moment its the best i could since they were scared of my phone xD

Also small update I began the taming process today as i put their cage next to me while i had breakfast and played some video games and so far so good!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*All I can see from that picture is that the feet look dry, but I'm not convinced as to whether or not they have scaly mites. It would be helpful if you'd post a full size picture -- even enlarged in the one you've posted, it is very difficult to see the state of the birds' feet.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

I strongly recommend you replace the plastic perches and any dowel perches in your budgies' cage with Natural Wood perches of varying diameters.

Please refer to the information in these threads:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html*


----------



## Hmichelle (Dec 17, 2016)

I hope this one is better :laughing2:


----------

